# software for new 211k install failure



## Bill Fleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello:

I've just purchased a new 211k for my RV. During installation software failed to complete downloading after about 25% progress. A message on the screen directed me to Dish trouble line phone number. I called and was instructed to contact a retailer. Is the issue mine or Dish? If I was connected enough to start the download, it seems my King-Dome and receiver is working. Where do I start?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Just grabbing at straws here, but did you have the jacks extended and the RV secured before the download?

Grabbing for another straw, did the AC cycle during the download, a voltage sag might have nailed it.

and the trifecta, good line of sight? no nearby tree limbs and wind gusts?


----------



## Bill Fleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey! Thanks for the input - all good, but the issue. I can reboot the download and it fails at the same place each time. I don't know if the problem is my equipment, etc., or something on Dish's side. Calling Dish is a joke. I get people that go through a checklist that ends with call a local retailer?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would hook it up to a non mobile dish and see if it works. You may need to go to retailer to do that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bill Fleming said:


> Hey! Thanks for the input - all good, but the issue. I can reboot the download and it fails at the same place each time. I don't know if the problem is my equipment, etc., or something on Dish's side. Calling Dish is a joke. I get people that go through a checklist that ends with call a local retailer?


what sats the dish pointing ? anyway check signals at 110W tp18 or 61.5W tp14 (where the FW spooling going)
if the signal is OK (green line), then you'll need to replace your 211k


----------

